

Tiny, cheap, and dangerous: Inside a (fake) iPhone charger - mikexstudios
http://www.arcfn.com/2012/03/inside-cheap-phone-charger-and-why-you.html

======
brudgers
I purchased a cheap car charger for a Nokia phone. After a while it started
regularly blowing the fuse. After going through a package of six fuses from
RadioShack, I bought a better charger.

~~~
kens
You're probably lucky the charger blew out the fuses and not your phone. After
looking inside a cheap charger, I think their motto is "do the cheapest thing
that could possibly work".

~~~
mikexstudios
Hey Ken. Thank you very much for writing such awesome posts. I have very
little knowledge about EE, so your posts on power supplies (including this
one) were very instructive and fascinating. I really like how you referenced
everything.

~~~
kens
Thanks. I learned a lot about power supplies writing these articles. By the
way, I liked the title you submitted better, so I changed the article to match
:-)

